# Keeping A Tank Cycled Without Fish.



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

My reds are being moved out to a new home today . I had to give them up so they woudnt eat my Cariba.
Im not getting the cariba for atleast another week , Can I drop a Few pieces of shrimp in to keep it cycled ??
wont be for longer then a week.

just dont wanna have to use feeders.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

the tank will stay cycled for a week guarantee


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I guess so , theres probably ammonia from left overs in aswell , very minimal traces.. Heck , i wont be lazy perhaps i might buy some feeders lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

keep the filters running. it will be fine for a week


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd throw some shrimp or some other ammonia source in there just to be safe


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

You dont need to do anyting.

Its fine.
Stop being paranoid.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id throw in half a shrimp to a whole shrimp. Just throw in mayby half just to add some ammonia then mayby another half in a couple days if you dont have the fish by then.

You wont lose much bacteria in a week, but id add a bit of an ammonia source just to keep the bb colony strong.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

yea but if the tank spikes doesnt that start the whole process over?
im sure if you just had fish in it they left waste that still needs to be broken down, a week without fish wont hurt it at all if its an established tank. if you really want peace of mind go pick up a few guppies or something, its better than starting to mess with high ammonia levels.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A week without an ammonia source the bacteria will die off. Why not drop some pure clear ammonia from Walmart using a baby dropper and drop a drop for every gallon once a day.


----------

